
What Social Media Means for Your Personal Growth - laurex
https://www.forbes.com/sites/nicolefisher/2018/08/10/your-brain-on-drama-what-your-social-media-means-for-personal-growth/
======
negadave
This sounds like the same old argument, blaming someone's stupidity on outside
forces. Not everyone is born smart. You want diversity? Well it doesn't only
come in color; it comes in intelligence as well as other aspects. Swaying
peoples options is by no means new or born of the digital age, and when it
deals with politics, guess what, it's call propagandaBut the research is
limited and in its infancy. The artical says, "Despite this, we are well aware
that understanding and manipulating human behavior has been a motivation of
recent events targeting political elections through social media". In the
19-teens and 1920s, we had the Creel Commition, the U.S.'s first real
propaganda machine. Noam Chompski as well as other have writen om the subject.
Hell, there's even a section in Machiavelli's "The Prince" on the subject. The
stupid will always exist to do stupid things and as the population grows the
proportion of stupid grows and the more we make that the subject of our news
the more noticable stipid will be.

